# Icy steelhead?



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I tried yesterday on a tributary just west of Cleveland. Hooked, and lost, one in first few minutes and that was it. Wish we could have gotten there earlier. Wondering if anyone can suggest spots on east side tribs that may have good chance at hooking up and good ice. Any tips appreciated also. I hooked up on a jig n maggots. Tried everything else I had in box, pimples, spoons, vibEs, jiggingraps.... Marked several but they just didn't want what I was offering. Wondering specifically chagrin spots. I would assume the grand has too much flow to get on. I know, rivers are not a good idea to fish. We spudded and were on the thickest ice I've been on this season.


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

Was curious about ice fishing for steelhead myself. Do they typically huge the bottom, suspend like crappie or are they just under the ice? How about using tip ups for them? Not looking for anyone's spots just advice on how to go about catching them.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Generally jig around the middle of the water column or higher. Fishfinders don't really do you any good because they come in so fast. They're good to see where your bait is at, but that's about it. You don't jig them up like you do other fish. I've had luck with KO Wobblers, Little Cleo's, and Kastmasters. Blue/silver and green/silver have done well for me in the past as well as spawn bags or jigs on Jawjackers. Jawjackers work well because they set the hook instantly. I haven't had any luck so far this year, but lost one also at Rocky River today.

I've also caught them at Edgewater and E72nd, but Edgewater is still sketchy so far this year. Haven't tried 72nd yet.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Where I was we were fishing 13' most Mark's were 9-12' down. No mistaking when you mark one...they're big! we were on the rocky yesterday.


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

RStock521 said:


> Generally jig around the middle of the water column or higher. Fishfinders don't really do you any good because they come in so fast. They're good to see where your bait is at, but that's about it. You don't jig them up like you do other fish. I've had luck with KO Wobblers, Little Cleo's, and Kastmasters. Blue/silver and green/silver have done well for me in the past as well as spawn bags or jigs on Jawjackers. Jawjackers work well because they set the hook instantly. I haven't had any luck so far this year, but lost one also at Rocky River today.
> 
> I've also caught them at Edgewater and E72nd, but Edgewater is still sketchy so far this year. Haven't tried 72nd yet.


Thanks for the info and tips. I hope to have the opportunity to try for them.


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

RStock521 said:


> Generally jig around the middle of the water column or higher. Fishfinders don't really do you any good because they come in so fast. They're good to see where your bait is at, but that's about it. You don't jig them up like you do other fish. I've had luck with KO Wobblers, Little Cleo's, and Kastmasters. Blue/silver and green/silver have done well for me in the past as well as spawn bags or jigs on Jawjackers. Jawjackers work well because they set the hook instantly. I haven't had any luck so far this year, but lost one also at Rocky River today.
> 
> I've also caught them at Edgewater and E72nd, but Edgewater is still sketchy so far this year. Haven't tried 72nd yet.


Do you tip the spoons with anything like emeralds or spikes or waxies?


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

FishOhioQuest said:


> Do you tip the spoons with anything like emeralds or spikes or waxies?


Just the plain spoons. Same as I do when I cast for them with spoons.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Tried chagrin today. Took us forever to find access. Finally got on the ice and marked a few but no takers. Tried jig n maggots, spawn sack, spoons, pimples, vibe


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfenstein said:


> Tried chagrin today. Took us forever to find access. Finally got on the ice and marked a few but no takers. Tried jig n maggots, spawn sack, spoons, pimples, vibe


you can fish any river where it go to lake erie,just find like bay next to the river ,no curent good ice,where is curent make sure you use spud bar,you can get them with tip up and minows and jiging spoon or jig with minow from 3' down to 1' of botom..when you hit one clear the lines or he will tungle them.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

fished Saturday and Sunday in conneaut docks got one each day, the water was a little off color which slowed the bite alot but it was nice to get out


----------

